# Similar piece to Beethoven's 7th 2nd Mvt.



## DallozD (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for a piece similar to Beethoven's 7th, the second Movement. Something that inspires melancholy but not necessarily sadness or depression, just sort of "tiredness", if such a thing exists. Also, as importantly, something with a theme that repeats itself like the ostinato in the 7th.

Thank you.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Brahms: String Sextet No. 1 in B flat, movement 2?

I'm not sure it has the ostinato you seek, but it is otherwise similar to the Beethoven 7th in feeling.


----------



## Ostinato (Jun 24, 2009)

My suggestions:

Mahler: Symphony No 1, 3rd movement (Funeral March)
Mussorgsky: _The Old Castle_ from Pictures at an Exhibition
Grieg: _The Death of Ase_ from Peer Gynt


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

For variations on a short minor cell like the Beethoven, you might like stuff based on "La Folia" -- try out some of the tracks on this CD: http://www.amazon.com/Folia-Variati...63BT/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1292688991&sr=8-2

There's also the Andante from Schubert's "Death and the Maiden" quartet, closer to LvB's era:


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Tchaikovsky 4, 2nd mvt.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

The famous (and overplayed) Air from Bach's Orchestral Suite No. 3 (BWV 1068) has a similar feel.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Falstaft said:


> For variations on a short minor cell like the Beethoven, you might like stuff based on "La Folia"


I once heard a conductor compare Beethoven's 7th second movement to La Folia, but he never explained why. Of course; variations on a short minor cell. Thanks.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

The fourth song from Mahler's _Songs of a Wayfarer_ (Die zwei blauen augen) has a similar feel and, like the 2nd movement of Beethoven 7, vacillates a lot between major and minor.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

One movement which is very similar (and, I would guess, inspired by Beethoven's 7th) is the slow movement to the Symphony in D major by the talented Bohemian composer Jan Václav Voříšek (1791-1825).


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Just brainstorming here...

- Mahler: Symphony 5, 1st mvmt (Trauermarsch)
- Chopin: Piano sonata 2, 3rd mvmt (Funeral march)
- Schubert: Symphony 7, 1st mvmt
- Albinoni: Adagio
- Barber: Adagio
- Grieg: Air, from the Holberg Suite
- Debussy: La Cathédrale engloutie
- Ibert: Histoires (The Leader of the Golden Tortoise, The Old Beggar, In the Sad House, The Abandoned Palace)
- Satie: Gymnopedies 2 and 3 (not the famous one)
- Satie: Gnossiennes 1, 2, 3, 4
- Fauré: Pavane
- Rachmaninov: Isle of the Dead
- Shostakovich: Piano trio 2, 3rd movement (there's some tiredness for ya )



Meaghan said:


> The fourth song from Mahler's _Songs of a Wayfarer_ (Die zwei blauen augen) has a similar feel and, like the 2nd movement of Beethoven 7, vacillates a lot between major and minor.


Indeed. Such a sad and beautiful song. In the best song cycle ever.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Meaghan said:


> The fourth song from Mahler's _Songs of a Wayfarer_ (Die zwei blauen augen) has a similar feel and, like the 2nd movement of Beethoven 7, vacillates a lot between major and minor.


I was going to post that one as well.


----------

